# Favorite PC Game ?



## Cristiano66 (Nov 24, 2008)

My all time favorite is Mafia. Im the end of the game I had tears in my eyes. What a story, what a graphic(for 2002, and even now). I expect Mafia 2 with a lot of expectations.


----------



## Laguna (Nov 24, 2008)

My first and last game was Counter Strike. I played from internet clubs in the late 99 and then bought computer to play from home. I never played other game more than 1-2 days. Cstrike is forever in my heart.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Nov 29, 2008)

Tomb Raider.. Need for Speen Porsche
The best in their category


----------



## rstefon (Dec 27, 2009)

Mario and Road-race is my favorite PC game.... i like to play some other games too.


----------



## bradpit (Dec 29, 2009)

agatha, christie, death on the nile. and big sity adventure-sydny are my favorite PC game.


----------



## chotaamir (Sep 4, 2010)

My favorite pc game is call of duty , gta4, fifa 2010, and the best of all counter strike 1.6 online , really enjoying while playing this game.
Regards


----------



## lowridersti (Sep 8, 2010)

GTA San Andreas...all time favourite. It's the most complex game I've ever played. After that, I prefer the NFS series.


----------



## OriginalS (Sep 9, 2010)

Mafia, the first game was really great, the second.. humm, its good but having to pay for downloadable content sucks, it should have been in the game from the start. The game finished just for 10 hours, I have a feeling they cut parts from it to sell it later as dlc.


----------



## Poker-Bankroll (Sep 23, 2010)

Got into SC2 cause of the youtube casters (great fun to watch) , i do s**k however and will give up probably . 

All time favorite would be the HMM3 and AOE2 , probably played those the most .


----------



## andyveer (Nov 1, 2010)

My favorite pc game is soccer 2008, blur


----------



## gamerbud (Nov 18, 2010)

oh i love the sims series... currently playing sims castaway.
totally freaking me out for i almost spend my time playing this.
well, it's worth doing it for i enjoyed much.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 18, 2010)

I am playing Call of duty right now and its great, not the best game in terms of gameplay, but the graphics are really great.


----------



## Laythathorse (Nov 20, 2010)

first post 

well my favorite game EVER is world of warcraft, its really addictive you have no idea hehe


----------



## Wilkie Jankin (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,
I'd have to say The Orange Box, which isn't really one game but five in one: Half-Life 2, Episode 1 and 2, Portal, and Team Fortress.

The Half-Life series (and especially the story arc of number 2 and its Episodes) are quite possibly one of the most revolutionary games ever to touch the PC. With amazing interactivity, ground breaking graphics, and an epic storyline, they take the cake in terms of, well, almost everything.

Team Fortress is fun, but what really makes Orange Box stand out is Portal. A short, rather simple game, it bends the mind as you jump through portals and solve complex puzzles. It sounds sort of stupid, but you really have to play it to understand its addicting nature. It's quite funny as well.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree about Half Life, it was revolutionary with the movement of everything in the game, it looks very realistic.


----------



## Soccer (Feb 24, 2011)

Half Life 1 was mindblowing when it came out. Other big faves are System Shock and Deus Ex. The later is getting a sequel this year, looking forward to that. Also big on racing games, I even had someone over myhammer make me a racing seat for my FF wheel when GT4 was released. Yes, I'm a nerd. Other than that, Fifa 11 right now .


----------



## delois201 (Mar 9, 2011)

I play Command and Conquer: Red Alert 2 since 2002. The game has pretty nice graphics and very exciting especially when you bomb your enemies camp that you see them rush everywhere.


----------



## SizzAt (May 16, 2011)

That would be the Gothic series for me  A very fine rpg (role playing game)


----------



## robertchella (Jul 16, 2011)

How much does it cost a business to add video poker to their site?
hi im doing a report and need some help! i was wondering if anyone knew how much it would be to add a video poker game to an existing website? and where i can find the info ??


----------



## Joan Digweed (Jul 22, 2011)

Nothing really compares with the scenario of the GodFather 2. As for me, that`s the most exiting game of the last decade


----------



## AnnieBerries (Aug 20, 2011)

Super Mario Bross and Bejeweled


----------



## Lomexray (Aug 31, 2011)

My favourite PC Games are here:1.Assassin's Creed. 2.Madden NFL 10. 3.Fight night round 4. 4.Age of Empire. 5.Cricket.


----------



## jakywilliams (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello Guys I am big fan of video games since childhood I love to playing video games online and my favorite games are Need fr Speed, Sniper game and Call of duty world at war. These are perfect games for entertainment and enjoyment.


----------



## bookat11 (Nov 7, 2011)

i ilke to play gta, now i`m waiting for gta 5


----------



## siymenthomas (Nov 29, 2011)

PC games are the best and  the nice games, people love to play these games and have fun. Some of my favorite PC games are The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, LIMBO, NBA,  DiRT 3, 2K12, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Frozen Synapse and Terraria. These games are really awesome.


----------



## andernorm (Dec 21, 2011)

In today's time PC games are becoming very much popular as the games are awesome and full of entertainment. I love to play PC games whenever I got time. Some of my favourite PC games are Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings, Dead Space 2, DiRT 3, SpaceChem, Shift 2: Unleashed and Dragon Age II. These are the best and the very popular PC games among the people.


----------



## georgedepp (Dec 22, 2011)

PC games are very good pass time for me. My favourite PC games are:
1. Road Fighter.
2. Mario.
3. Battle Field.
4. F1 Race.
5. Popaye.


----------



## roberrtkenn (Jan 4, 2012)

PC games are the best and the nice games, people like to play these games and have fun. Some of my favourite and the most popular PC games are StarCraft Expansion Set: Brood War, Age of Empires II: The Conquerors, Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time, FIFA Soccer 08, Star Wars: Episode I - Racer, Half-Life, Serious Sam: The Second Encounter and Diablo.


----------



## warnchrist (Jan 24, 2012)

In PC, I like to play racing and action games more. My choice of PC games are like Need For Speed Under world, Crysis 2, Shogun 2: Total War Battle Report and The Witcher 2 Tech.


----------



## haddinsteve (Jan 26, 2012)

I like to play game very much and i played many games but these  are some of my favorite PC games Like : Super Mario Galaxy ,Call of Duty: Black Ops, Battlefield , Call of Duty : Modern Warfare 2, Fallout 2 ,  Prince of Persia ,Counter Strike 2 and Portal 2.


----------



## govind5540 (Jan 27, 2012)

My favorite PC games are Need for speed and Prince of persia.


----------



## taerg (Jan 30, 2012)

Mafia 1 & 2


----------



## gsmbooster (Feb 2, 2012)

I also like to play games and some games which I am currently playing are: Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3, James Bond Blood Stone, Far Cry 2, Mass Effect 2, Splinter cell conviction, Age of Empires and Commandos.


----------



## energy0540 (Feb 4, 2012)

My favorite PC game is Prince of Persia and need of speed.


----------



## markebatt (Feb 4, 2012)

Whenever I got some free time free from daily working schedule, I turn on my PC and play my favorite games. Some of my choice of games are like Call of Duty, Counter Strike, Mafia II, Portal 2 and Star wars III.


----------



## ryanbrian (Feb 9, 2012)

In the PC games today time is becoming very popular as the games are amazing and full of entertainment. I like to play computer games whenever I have time. Some of my favorite PC games are: GTA vice city and Soccer.


----------



## peacigray (Feb 15, 2012)

Playing game is one of my hobby. My favourite PC games are like list of given below:

1) Batman: Arkham City. 
2) Half-Life 2.
3) Anno 2070. 
4) StarCraft.
5) Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3.


----------



## hellyander (Feb 16, 2012)

Playing PC games is very entertaining and with that it avoid wastage of time. I like to play PC games whenever I got time. Fallout 2 , Prince of Persia ,Counter Strike 2 and Counter Strike are some of my favorite PC games.


----------



## bensmith5542 (Feb 17, 2012)

My favorite PC games are Need for speed and Fifa.


----------



## enriquekenn (Feb 18, 2012)

Whenever I got some time and I feeling bad then I go to my PC and load my favorite games for play. Some of my favorite these type of games are like Super Mario Galaxy, Counter Strike, Need For Speed Under Grounds, FIFA Football and Mafia II.


----------



## jeanek68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Mafia II & LA Noire & MW2 Mp


----------



## aaronsharapova (Feb 27, 2012)

Some of my favorite PC games Like  God of War, Call of Duty: Black Ops, Battlefield 2, Call of Duty : Modern Warfare 2, Fallout 3, Counter Strike 2, Halo 3, Age of Empires 2: Age of King, Dead Space 2, Left 4 Dead, Counter Strike, Prince of Persia and Portal 2.


----------



## greamemaxx (Mar 6, 2012)

Mine favorite PC games are Need For Speed: Swift, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3, Battlefield 3, Mass Effect 2, Mafia 2, Contra, Super Mario Galaxy and Grand Theft Auto IV.


----------



## AlanTenev (Mar 7, 2012)

Call of duty of course, and Counter-Strike


----------



## warren (Mar 8, 2012)

christie,HMM3 and the NFS series


----------



## ortonwade (Mar 13, 2012)

There are some most popular and successful PC games that i love to played and those are Battlefield 3, Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare, Fallout 3, Mass Effect 2, Super Mario Galaxy, House of Death, Need For Speed: Swift, Gran Turismo, Heavy Rain and Half Life 2.


----------



## rhettricol (Mar 14, 2012)

My favorite PC games are Call of duty 4, Mass effect 3, Tekken 5, God of War, Need for speed most wanted and Angry birds. In this all game some of are most finest powerful hardest action packed games according to me which i love to play in my PC.


----------



## johnsondepp (Mar 14, 2012)

Here are some of my favourite PC games like: 1. Mortal Kombat. 2. GTA vice City. 3. Battle field 4. Call of duty. 5. Final fantasy. In all these game GTA vice city is one of the best game for full time pass.


----------



## anderphillip (Mar 22, 2012)

PC games are entertaining and fun giving, I enjoy playing PC games whenever I got time. Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3, Need For Speed, Rise of Nations, Battlefield 3, Resident Evil 6, Amy, The Darkness 2 and Diablo III.


----------



## ferrymok (Mar 28, 2012)

My favorite pc games are Mass Effect 3, Batman: Arkham City,  L.A. Noire: The Complete Edition, The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, FIFA Soccer 12, Wargame: European Escalation, Alan Wake and Trine 2.


----------



## haileyjohns (Mar 28, 2012)

Counter strike and Pac man are my favourite pc games.


----------



## christysymonds (Mar 28, 2012)

My favorite PC games are  Mass Effect 3, The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim, FIFA Soccer 12, L.A. Noire: The Complete Edition, Counter Strike, Super Mario Galaxy 2, Half-Life 2, Need For Speed, Trine 2, Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3  and Mindcraft.


----------



## rickeydepp (Mar 29, 2012)

In the PC games today time is becoming very popular as the games are amazing and full of entertainment. I like to play computer games whenever I have time. Some of my favourite PC games are Modern Warfare 2 and Vcop2.


----------



## craighood (Apr 20, 2012)

I have played lots of PC games and games which have really impressed me with there gaming characters and action scenes were GTA IV and Battlefield 3. These two games are really very famous among kids to play and enjoy.


----------



## doniskimso (Apr 23, 2012)

I play slots from my pc and from my iphone  since now it's possible


----------



## johnymorgans (Apr 24, 2012)

Counter strike is my favorite pc game. I play all the pc games and i frequently change the games after sometime. As the new games has good graphics and new good features. So at present i am using the latest of  counter strike.


----------



## Wallace (May 3, 2012)

Grim Fandango
Planescape Torment
X-Com
System Shock 2
Half Life
Fallout 1
Outkast
Alpha Centauri


----------



## smayragrace (May 3, 2012)

Mine favorite PC Games are:-
Battlefield 3
Mario
Super Mario 3D Land
Mario Bros
Dragon Ball
Dead Space
Batman-Arkham City
Bomb Man...............etc....


----------



## soulmatehfj (May 5, 2012)

Fallout 3
Company of Heroes
Skyrim
and looking forward for Diablo 3


----------



## rosemarie (May 22, 2012)

My favorite PC Game is "Mafia"..... 
This game is too easy to play and this is a very interesting game.....


----------



## geneviene (Jul 18, 2012)

Dirt 2
Need for Speed
Shift
Ridge Racer 2
Test Drive Unlimited
all these are my favorite PC games.


----------



## kierangost (Jul 26, 2012)

My favorite PC Games are:

1. Need For speed
2. GTA
3. Call of duty
4. resident evil 6
5. Watch Dogs


----------



## JohnHalden (Jul 31, 2012)

My favorite PC games are:
Need for speed
Angry Bird
Age of empires
Super Mario
Snow bros..


----------



## johnathon (Sep 20, 2012)

Games are a good source of entertainment and enjoyment. I love to playing video games online and my favorite games are Need fr Speed, Sniper game and Call of duty world at war.


----------



## serena32 (Oct 16, 2012)

I used to play Mario and Road-race in my favorite PC games but i play other also and 
for that many time my mom used to scold me.


----------



## bradkevin (Oct 17, 2012)

My favorite PC Game is Call of Duty : Modern ware ...This game is amazing.......


----------



## skyhawk77 (Nov 16, 2012)

need for speed 2. it is very special to me


----------



## okosh (Nov 19, 2012)

bradkevin said:
			
		

> My favorite PC Game is Call of Duty : Modern ware ...This game is amazing.......



Have you played the new call of duty black opps 2??...


----------



## siberspidy (Nov 19, 2012)

Counter strike is my favorite. And the Internet play in the club, I bought a computer game at home. I've played other gamesbut not like this game.


----------



## HyPrice (Nov 21, 2012)

Max Payne 3 would be my favorite PC game. It has great writing, voice acting, and cut scene presentation.


----------



## kch8cijka (Nov 23, 2012)

Thare are lots of PC Games that I play. My favorites are:

Mario
Solitaire
Tic-tac-toe
Snooker.


----------



## jacklemoniee (Dec 26, 2012)

Playing games is having great fun and full of enjoyment. There are many computer games are available and you can play it at your time. My favourite games are Call of Duty, Angry Bird and Shooting games.


----------



## Abagnale (Jan 3, 2013)

My favorite game is Thief: deadly shadow.


----------



## up12zzbet (Jan 7, 2013)

kch8cijka said:
			
		

> Thare are lots of PC Games that I play. My favorites are:
> 
> Mario
> Solitaire
> ...



Haha, these are old time favorite games..


----------



## Harryden (Jan 30, 2013)

I mostly like to playing many PC games.These days i like playing  Need for Speed in my pc.I have completed all the rounds in this game


----------



## CetreneNoah (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine is Guild Wars 2, it is a fantasy multiplayer online role-playing game and is the sequel to the episodic Guild Wars game series.


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 1, 2013)

CetreneNoah said:
			
		

> Mine is Guild Wars 2, it is a fantasy multiplayer online role-playing game and is the sequel to the episodic Guild Wars game series.


Maybe we can play sometimes, I have GW2 too.


----------



## paulinollew (Feb 27, 2013)

I like angry bird game.......The angry birds games also come with graphics which are supposed graphics to entertain the player. This is because it comes with different colors. For instance, the backdrop in the game has the scene of a desert as well as cacti.


----------



## PaulBowman (Mar 6, 2013)

My favorites are Diablo II and Starcraft.


----------



## FreddieBurns (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't really have an overall favorite. I'll just say strategy games are what i like best; Age of Empires Gold, Age of Empires 2, Command and Conquer games...ect.


----------



## Bettie (Mar 19, 2013)

My favorite is still Counter Strike and Civilizations, both are timeless classics!


----------



## WLXX (Apr 11, 2013)

1. PES (soccer)
2. BattleField
3. Normandy D-Day (Android game)


----------



## RichardBudworth (Apr 24, 2013)

My favourite is Planescape Torment.


----------



## jacobdollin (May 21, 2013)

When it comes to PC games, the choices are limitless. Today, you can download or play your favorite games on your PC through the internet. There are a number of websites offer free games to play or download for free of cost. The Cave, Resident Evil 6, The Bridge, Crysis 3, Dead Space 3 and Tomb Raider are some of the my favorite as well as top PC games of all time.


----------

